# Spear/Harpoon knife



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I ordered a spear/harpoon X2 to try out for my BOB.

Smooth Blade
Outdoor Full Serrated Edge Blade Knife Fishing Harpoon Flake EDC Survival Tool | eBay

Serrated Blade
Outdoor Full Serrated Edge Blade Knife Fishing Harpoon Flake EDC Survival Tool | eBay

I figured it would be useful to lash on to a stick so I could spear fish or frogs or ??? I ordered it on 21 Jan, coming from Hong Kong it took 21 days to get it in the mail today.

They look durable and they come with kydex sheaths that fit them very form fitting. The cordage that came with them is useless. In the pictures it looks like it is 550 cord but it is not.

I don't think that the handles are long enough. The spears are 7 1/4" long from tip to tip. The blades are 2 1/2". They fit your hand nice but once you split a tree limb and insert the handle and lash it in, there is not enough play in it for the barb to enter your fish or game.

Maybe once the weather warms up I will lash it to a stick and take pictures and upload them to this thread.

Does anyone have any other ideas how these spear tips could be used?


----------

